# S7 314 DI-Karte Identifizierung durchgebrannter Komponenten



## Emanon (18 Januar 2022)

Guten Morgen,

ich bräuchte Unterstützung bei der Identifizierung von 2 beschädigten Komponenten auf einer Digitalen Eingangskarte einer S7 314 Kompakt-CPU.
Es handelt sich dabei um eine Diode und einen Widerstand. Im Bild rot markiert.
Von der Platinenrückseite kommen direkt die +24V vom Fronteinsatz und gehen auf den Widerstand. 
Die Diode ist offen und der Widerstand... naja.
Ich würde diese beiden Bauteile gerne ersetzen.

Die Diode hat die Bezeichnung SJ39. Leider finde ich im Netz keine Interpretation für die Bezeichnung.
Der Widerstand ist über die Farbcodierung nicht mehr zu entschlüsseln und bei Messungen bekomme ich, je nach Position der Messspitzen, zwei Werte. 
Einmal 1,45kOhm und 0,7kOhm. Zu 75% sind es die 1,45kOhm. So wie das Ding aussieht muss auch keiner von den beiden Werten stimmen.

Kann jemand einen Hinweis geben um was für ein Diode es sich handelt und welchen Wert der Widerstand haben könnte?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MFreiberger (18 Januar 2022)

Moin,

https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/fun-zum-feierabend.1322/page-307#post-817664

Jetzt fehlt bei dem zerstörten Widerstand aber die Frabcodierung ganz. Bzw. hat sich in Grautöne verwandelt. Wie will man das nachvollziehen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Emanon (18 Januar 2022)

Ich für meinen Teil schnorchel gerade durch die Firma und suche Vergleichswerte. Hab bisher nur Nachfolgermodele dieser CPU gefunden und da hat die Eingangskarte diesen Widerstand nicht mehr drin.
Ich hab mal in eine 8 DI-Baugruppe reingeschaut, diese hat eine ähnliche Konfiguration mit Widerstand, und dort ist ein 280Ohm Widerstand verbaut.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Januar 2022)

Welche Bestellnummer genau hat Deine 314C? 6ES7314-...........?
Ab 22.1. könnte ich auf einer Platine nachschauen, falls bis dahin noch unklar. 
Die SJ39 müsste eine TVS Suppressor Diode sein. Hab' jetzt kein Datenblatt greifbar. 

Harald


----------



## Emanon (18 Januar 2022)

6cf01-0ab0
E-Stand 1

Vielen Dank für den Diodenhinweis.


----------



## Windoze (18 Januar 2022)

Schau mal hier. Die Platine sieht identisch aus, hat aber Widerstände mit Zahlenwerten anstatt Farbringen.
http://s7detali.narod.ru/S7_314/S7-314_03.jpg


----------



## Emanon (18 Januar 2022)

Das ist ausgezeichnet! 
Vielen Dank für die Mühe.
Wenn ich das richtig lese ist das ein 56Ohm Wiederstand.
Und ich find es gut, dass die Diode eine andere Bezeichnung hat. Vielleicht finde ich unter der mal ein Datenblatt.
Unter SJ39 find ich nix. Hab schon mal den Hersteller angeschrieben. Mal schauen, ob der was zuschickt.

Nochmals Danke.


----------



## Emanon (18 Januar 2022)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch das Ergebnis meiner Anfrage zu der Diode. Hersteller hat geantwortet.
_"Hi, it is an s1J, S2J or S3J depending on the package size. "_
Unter den Bezeichnungen findet man Tatsache im Netz was.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Januar 2022)

Die Diode ist eine "Vishay S1J" (das ist eine Gleichrichterdiode bis 1A, keine TVS)
(SJ ist der TypeCode, 39 ist der DateCode: 2003 September)
siehe die angehängten Datenblätter

Bei 314-6CF00 und 6CF01 war der Widerstand mit Farbringen, ab 6CF02 als SMD-Widerstand. Sollte 56 Ohm sein, aber bei den Farbringen kann ich leider nicht sicher erkennen, ob der dritte Ring schwarz oder braun ist. Nächste Woche könnte ich mal an einer 6CF00 den Widerstand messen.

Harald


----------



## Emanon (18 Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank Harald für die weiteren Bemühungen. 
Mit dem Foto von Windoze und meiner Antwort vom Dioden-Hersteller habe ich alle Daten die ich brauche. 
Und du hast das ganze nochmal bestätigt. Brauchst dir keine weiteren Umstände machen.

Grüße


----------



## Emanon (25 Januar 2022)

Hmm. Bedauerlich. Ich habe die Bauteile erhalten und eingelötet.
Die Diode hat gehalten, den Widerstand hat es sofort nach Anschluss der Spannung weggefackelt.
Irgendwo ist noch der Wurm drin.


----------



## winnman (25 Januar 2022)

Herausfinden was hinter dem Widerstand hängt.

Wenn halbwegs bekannt was da drübergeht (vor allem welche Spannung)
Labornetzteil auf die voraussichtliche Spannung einstellen, Strombegrenzung ganz herunter, einschalten Strom langsam erhöhen -> an der Fehlerstelle wird es warm werden (ev. IR Kamera nutzen) dann hast du relativ schnell mit ziehmlich geringer Wahrscheinlikeit was kaputtes zu töten die Grobe Fehlerstelle.


----------



## roger34 (25 Januar 2022)

Windoze schrieb:


> Schau mal hier. Die Platine sieht identisch aus, hat aber Widerstände mit Zahlenwerten anstatt Farbringen.
> http://s7detali.narod.ru/S7_314/S7-314_03.jpg


1) Bei diesem Bild kann man vermuten, dass auf der Rückseite etwas bestückt ist. Parallel zum Widerstand.
2) In Serie von Widerstand kommt die Diode, dann das kleine Bauteil (vielleicht HF Drossel) und dann mittig ein Tantal Kondensator mit 4,7uF. Misst du über den Kondensator einen Kurzschluss ?

3) Hat der Widerstand und Diode eine Verbindung zum Längsregler LM7805 ?

Wenn die Logik aufgrund eines Fehlers zuviel strom zieht, brennt natürlich auch der Widerstand ab. Kann man vielleicht mit der Wärmebildkamera schnell feststellen.


----------



## Windoze (26 Januar 2022)

Hier die Seite, wo das Bild her ist.
http://s7detali.narod.ru/S7_315/S7_314.html
Da gibt es auch Bilder von der Rückseite, wenn das hilft


----------



## PN/DP (26 Januar 2022)

Hier Fotos der Vorderseiten (CS) der Platinen der 314-6CF00/6CF01 und ab 6CF02
Die Rückseiten (SS) siehe Beitrag #9

Harald


----------



## Emanon (27 Januar 2022)

@Windoze Danke für den Link. Ist eine schöne Website, welche ich noch öfters nutzen werde. 
Danke für die weiteren Vorschläge. Ich bin noch an der Platine dran. Ich komme nur gerade nicht dazu, weil bei uns Audit ist. 

Zudem hat es beim letztem Mal vom Widerstand eines der Lötpads weggefackelt. Muss mal gucken wie ich den sinnvoll montiert bekomme.

Die Idee mit der Wärmebildkamera find ich gut, leider hab ich keine und meine Firma auch nicht.


----------



## Emanon (28 Januar 2022)

Also,
im ersten Bild das gelb markierte Bauteil ist ein 5V Spannungsregler. Der hat keinen Kurzschluss.
Das blau markierte Bauteil sieht für mich aus wie eine Zener-Diode. Ein gelber Ring und ein blauer, das dürfte ein 1N46 sein.
Existiert sogar.





						1N46 Zener Diodes - Microchip Technology - Zener - Single | Online Catalog | DigiKey Electronics
					

Browse DigiKey's inventory of 			1N46 Zener DiodesZener - Single. Features, Specifications, 			Alternative Product, Product Training Modules, and Datasheets are all 			available.



					www.digikey.de
				



Hab mit Multimeter im Diodenmodus gemessen. Hat auch keinen Kurzschluss und ich bekomme Spannungsabfälle, welche in Vergleich mit typähnlichen vernünftig wirken.
Im zweiten Bild der rot markierte Elko scheint aber defekt zu sein. Dieser ist direkt mit der zuvor defekten S1J-Diode verbunden und scheint Durchgang zu haben.
Ich habe ihn noch nicht ausgelötet. Lediglich mit Widerstandsmessung und Durchgangsprüfer geprüft. 5Ohm und Dauerpiepsen.

Ich werde den mal rausschmeißen. Dauert nur ein paar Tage.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Januar 2022)

Emanon schrieb:


> Im zweiten Bild der rot markierte Elko scheint aber defekt zu sein. Dieser ist direkt mit der zuvor defekten S1J-Diode verbunden und scheint Durchgang zu haben.
> Ich habe ihn noch nicht ausgelötet. Lediglich mit Widerstandsmessung und Durchgangsprüfer geprüft. 5Ohm und Dauerpiepsen.


Das sieht mir eher nicht wie ein Defekt des Elko aus. Die 5 Ohm kommen vermutlich von irgendwas was parallel zum Elko liegt, und 5 Ohm sind auch gar nicht so wenig, wie bei einem defekten Elko zu erwarten wäre, der für einen zu hohen Stromfluß verantwortlich wäre. Den Elko wirst Du zum Messen/Test auslöten müssen.

Andererseits sind nach meiner Erfahrung bei solchen Leiterplatten meistens (altersschwache) Elkos an Ausfällen schuld. (Oder TVS-Dioden oder andere Schutz/"Opfer"-Bauteile bei Überspannungen von außen).

Freitag nachmittag mache ich üblicherweise "Bastel- und Reparaturstunde". Ich könnte heute nachmittag mal an so einer Leiterplatte Vergleichsmessungen machen...

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (28 Januar 2022)

Ich war heute an meinem Bastelplatz  und habe mal an so einer DI16-Platine Messungen gemacht. Und teilweise die Schaltung aufgenommen. siehe Bild



Emanon schrieb:


> Im zweiten Bild der rot markierte Elko scheint aber defekt zu sein. Dieser ist direkt mit der zuvor defekten S1J-Diode verbunden und scheint Durchgang zu haben.
> Ich habe ihn noch nicht ausgelötet. Lediglich mit Widerstandsmessung und Durchgangsprüfer geprüft. 5Ohm und Dauerpiepsen.


Über diesem Elko ist der gemessene Widerstand bei meiner Platine nahezu unendlich. 
Es ist allerdings der Stützkondensator nach der Verpolschutzdiode S1J, da ist noch der ganze 20V-Schaltungsteil mit 2 weiteren Stützkondensatoren (je 4,7 µF SMD-Elko) und den 4 Stück LM2901 parallel geschaltet. Der niederohmige fast-Kurzschluss kann auch woanders herkommen. Ich habe im Bild die betreffenden 3 Elkos rot markiert. Die würde ich nach und nach auslöten, bis der Kurzschluss auf der Platine weg ist. Auf der Vorder(CS)-Seite der Platine ist da auch noch ein kleiner Keramikkondensator bei den LM2901, der könnte auch den Kurzschluss verursachen. Die 20V gehen jeweils an Pin 3 der LM2901 (Vcc), und evtl auch noch an einige der vielen kleinen SMD-Widerstände auf der Rückseite (SS) der Platine unter den LM2901 (habe ich nicht verfolgt). Wenn die Kurzschluss-Ursache keiner der Elkos oder der Keramikkondensator ist, und Du auch nicht "zufällig" ein defektes Mini-SMD-Teil findest, dann ist vermutlich was kaputt, was Du nicht reparieren kannst bzw. bei einer industriell eingesetzten SPS besser nicht reparieren solltest.

Das blau markierte Bauteil links neben dem 78M05 scheint ein Ferrit zu sein, Widerstand etwa 0,3 Ohm. Er verbindet die 20V von dem unteren Alu-Elko mit dem 20V-Schaltungsteil.



Emanon schrieb:


> Das blau markierte Bauteil sieht für mich aus wie eine Zener-Diode. Ein gelber Ring und ein blauer, das dürfte ein 1N46 sein.


Das Bauteil zwischen der S1J Diode und dem 78M05 scheint eine Z-Diode 6,2V zu sein.
Am Eingang des 78M05 gegen GND (Platine Anschluß 20 "1M") ist der Widerstand nahezu unendlich. Am Ausgang des 78M05 ist der Widerstand gegen GND ca. 7,3 kOhm (das sind die TTL-Bauteile und der obere 10µ-Elko und 3 weitere kleine 10µ-Elkos im SMD/Plastgehäuse an den 5V).



PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei 314-6CF00 und 6CF01 war der Widerstand mit Farbringen, ab 6CF02 als SMD-Widerstand. Sollte 56 Ohm sein, aber bei den Farbringen kann ich leider nicht sicher erkennen, ob der dritte Ring schwarz oder braun ist. Nächste Woche könnte ich mal an einer 6CF00 den Widerstand messen.


Ich habe den Widerstand gemessen: ist 56 Ohm

Harald


----------



## Emanon (29 Januar 2022)

Ich hab meinen rot markierten Elko ausgelötet.
Zwischen den Lötpads des Elkos messe ich jetzt keinen Durchgang mehr.
Ich habe mir bereits einen Streifen Elkos bestellt.
Ich werde später versuchen meinen Widerstand wieder einzulöten, das Ganze ans Netz anschließen und gucken ob was raucht.

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung und die Messwerte Harald. Immer schön, wenn man vergleichen kann.


----------



## Emanon (1 Februar 2022)

Hab mich vermessen. Die 5Ohm Widerstand waren immer noch da. Es hat auch immer noch gebrannt.
Ich habe den mit den Pfeilen markierten Kondensator ausgelötet und bin erfreut, dass endlich nichts mehr anfängt mit brennen. 
Mein Messgerät zeigt mir bei dem Kondensator keine Kapazität an, dafür hat der einen Widerstand von 5Ohm.

Ich werde mir jetzt einen Streifen von den Kondensatoren bestellen. Kann noch den anderen Wechseln wenn notwendig und sollte es dann nicht gehen werde ich es sein lassen. 
Das Gute ist, dass die CPU an sich noch funktioniert und Störungsfrei ist, selbst wenn an dem DI keine 24V dranhängen. 
Man kann halt nur die Eingänge nicht verwenden.


----------



## Emanon (1 Februar 2022)

Mal noch eine andere Frage.
Was ist das im Bild lila markierte Bauteil? Die sind mir schon ein paar Mal über den Weg gelaufen. 
Ich find es aber nicht heraus.


----------



## Heinileini (1 Februar 2022)

Emanon schrieb:


> Was ist das im Bild lila markierte Bauteil? Die sind mir schon ein paar Mal über den Weg gelaufen.


Bei welcher Art von Karten laufen Dir denn solche Bauteile über die Füsse? Könnte das ein ADU sein? Der hätte aber wohl mehr Beinchen.
Irgendwas Trafo-artiges?


----------



## PN/DP (1 Februar 2022)

Emanon schrieb:


> Was ist das im Bild lila markierte Bauteil?


Das ist ein Trafo, für kHz-Bereich, mit mehreren Wicklungen.
Wird meistens benutzt für Schaltnetzteile oder DC-DC-Wandler mit galvanischer Trennung zwischen Primär- und Sekundär-Seite. Wenn die Schaltung auf der Sekundärseite potentialfrei versorgt werden soll, z.B. Profibus-Schnittstellen oder SPS-Eingänge/Ausgänge wie hier Analogeingänge/Analogausgänge. Wenn man den Hersteller/Typ des Trafos nicht weiß: einen groben Überblick über die Innenschaltung des Trafos erhält man in den Datenblättern/Beispielschaltungen des verwendeten Schaltregler-IC - in Deiner Leiterplatte müsste das ein UCC2802 sein (sitzt auf der Rückseite der Leiterplatte).

Harald


----------



## Emanon (5 Februar 2022)

Es freut mich zu verkünden, dass die Eingangskarte wieder funktioniert. 
Und das nicht nur mit leuchtenden Eingangsdioden, sondern auch über Step7, welches mir bestätigt, dass da auch High-Signale ankommen.

Die Karte sieht jetzt zwar aus wie Sau, da mir ja 2 Lötpads abhanden gekommen sind und ich ein bisschen Draht verlegen musste, zudem hab ich beim Kondensatorkauf die Baugröße vergessen zu beachten und hab kleine 1210er gekauft. Ich habe zu wenig Übung für so ein Gefummel.
Ich werde die CPU nur nirgendwo mit gutem Gewissen verbauen können. Können die Lehrlinge mit spielen oder als Heimbringer.

Aber Ziel ist erreicht, ich hab einiges gelernt und das Ding funktioniert sogar.

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten und insbesondere an Harald. Der Mann kennt sich aus!

Grüße


----------

